# مادة الفيناس



## محمد مكي عجيب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوكم مهندس حيوي - 

اعاني من مشكلة في معالجة venaas مادة الفيناس . ماهي الطريقي الامثل في المعالجة الحيوية bio remediation 
المطلوب : معلومات عن هذه المادة
وكيف معالجتها . ومكوناتها كيمائيا .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinasse
ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ...


----------

